# Just how does one retire????



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

How do you do it & when?

Not an ego thing for me being the MFWIC one day and nothing the next...

I like having something to do, responsibility, make decisions......

Money not an issue.....

I've had several friends tell me they can't imagine doing what I do.

The responsibility, running a crew & subs & having to get chit done on time....

So how do you go about pulling the plug????

My Oregon house is 15 minutes between two awesome fishing & fly fishing rivers and close to many lakes.

Over the counter Elk tags.....

WTF is wrong with me?????.....:whistling:laughing:

Maybe I need a shrink......:laughing:


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

maybe it isn't an all or nothing option


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Bull Trout said:


> maybe it isn't an all or nothing option


sorta like being a little bit pregnant....:whistling:thumbup::thumbup:

did that for a hot tick & it turned in to a 40+ hour/week gig....

Talked to a couple of GC's about being a part time fixer Super.....

both said yea, you know how that will go.....

one guy told me sure 25 hours per week....inside of a month I'll have you at 50 hours /week.....:whistling

no rest for the wicked I guess.....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Just how your wired hoss. 

Maybe you could be prssident of the local Lions :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm close! Then we are packing up and moving to another state. Not exactly sure where, but it's going to happen. I'm 54. Can't wait. I think. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm close! Then we are packing up and moving to another state. Not exactly sure where, but it's going to happen. I'm 54. Can't wait. I think.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> ...


Sounds easier than you think Mike......

some rat bastard neighbor of mine in Grants Pass blabbed that I'm a General Contractor.....

Two other neighbors have told me hey when you get here I want to remodel my house.....

Not even looking for work......I'm doomed....:laughing:


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

as much as I would like to think I will spend my "retirement" drowning flies, I'm guessing I will have hard time not taking on projects of one sort or another, 

but I have a ways to go before I have to worry about it, hopefully you will figure it by then and I can just copy what you did


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> Sounds easier than you think Mike......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've talked about taking on less work and golfing. Hell I've been saying that on here for years. but never seem to accomplish it. Seems like the jobs are getting bigger and more of them!!!!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Californiadecks said:


> I've talked about taking on less work and golfing. Hell I've been saying that on here for years. but never seem to accomplish it. Seems like the jobs are getting bigger and more of them!!!!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


at least you can wipe your tears away with $100 bills now :laughing::laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Bull Trout said:


> as much as I would like to think I will spend my "retirement" drowning flies, I'm guessing I will have hard time not taking on projects of one sort or another,
> 
> but I have a ways to go before I have to worry about it, hopefully you will figure it by then and I can just copy what you did


So, if I ever do it.....

I have been tying flies & fly fishing since I was 9 years old.
There is an incredible amount of fly tying equipment in my shop.

I am also set up to reload about 10 calibers on a Dillon 550.
Quick change set ups. Looked the other day and saw bullets, powder &
brass I don't remember getting.

Plus shot gun, only 12ga.

Maybe between that stuff I can distract myself and quit this construction BS.......

It would make my wife very happy....:thumbsup:







Maybe betw


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Bull Trout said:


> at least you can wipe your tears away with $100 bills now :laughing::laughing:




It's not so much the money. I have come to admit to myself I really enjoy it. I enjoy the camaraderie, all of it. What I like the most is challenges. Seems every job presents something. May not be much, but enough to keep me coming back. I've learned to embrace them. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

I honestly dont think it is healthy to stop having a productive reason to wake up, 

one of the reasons GM was able to offer the pension plans they did in their heyday was that they knew the expected lifespan of their retirees was less than 2 years, and I think some of that was they had nothing to wake up for, and then one day they would wake up dead

The healthiest 70+ year olds that I know are still working, even though they don't have to, they also will go on 8 week long vacations, it seems like a good mix


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

you can say F the merry-go-round then after awhile you miss it and you'll go back. Carpenters don't retire....they just die. 

Sitting around doing nothing will kill you


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Bull Trout said:


> ...I honestly dont think it is healthy to stop having a productive reason to wake up,
> 
> one of the reasons GM was able to offer the pension plans they did in their heyday was that they knew the expected lifespan of their retirees was less than 2 years, and I think some of that was they had nothing to wake up for, and then one day they would wake up dead
> 
> The healthiest 70+ year olds that I know are still working, even though they don't have to, they also will go on 8 week long vacations, it seems like a good mix


I completely agree.

I have no problem working because I want to go to work rather than I have to go to work.....

I have ability, knowledge & experience....just as soon as I go to work some where it would be non stop.....

If I could get a 20-25 hr/week gig I'd be in heaven......


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> you can say F the merry-go-round then after awhile you miss it and you'll go back. Carpenters don't retire....they just die.
> 
> Sitting around doing nothing will kill you


Not implying doing nothing...just not construction


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> Not implying doing nothing...just not construction




I couldn't picture you doing nothing. There's always a school or two to build! 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You have to retire to something. It isn't enough to retire from something. Keep in mind, when you have all day every day to do things you always wanted to do, you'll run out.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Bull Trout said:


> The healthiest 70+ year olds that I know are still working, even though they don't have to, they also will go on 8 week long vacations, it seems like a good mix



My dad is 78 years old and tried retiring several times...couldn’t do it. Even tried joining the morning retirees coffee hour at McDonald’s...hated it

To this day, every day he enjoys coming to the job and even though he cant physically do anything he will sit in the truck, make a material run or go grab us coffee/lunch..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Some people can retire like it is nothing, others just wither and die. 

The happiest people are the ones doing what they enjoy. If work is what you enjoy, then that is your retirement. 

I enjoy the mental challenge, and will try and stay hooked up on GC and project manager stuff as long as I am able. That said, I am cleaning house and getting rid of stuff that I am no longer interested in. Sold the antique tractors. Quit reloading long ago. Not buying any more projects. My wife and I want to travel. 

I did have a plan to plant a few acres of wine grapes. May still get there. 

I am 57....and I can see the end game pretty clearly.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

if money is not an issue then....retirement is a state of mind:thumbsup:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Imagine if money was no object, then how relaxed work would be, if you would even call it that. I may do another 20 house spec project....if I wasn't on a credit line, it would actually be fun.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

griz said:


> How do you do it & when?
> 
> Not an ego thing for me being the MFWIC one day and nothing the next...
> 
> ...


I hear you my Friend, and the only way to do it is close the doors get rid of everything and don't look back... Enjoy life, family, friends, etc.

I had a few very good friends much older than me who worked as much as they could and by the time they finally decided to put an end to it, in a year or so they reached the end and never got to enjoy.

I have been a frequent traveler to Italy, Spain, etc and the difference between Europe and here people work to enjoy life, we work to keep up with the bills. 

So if you ready and you be ok financially don't think about it twice, you paid your dues to the industry so you can hang up your hat with pride of your accomplishments and a big smile :thumbsup:

Good luck to you!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I work because not working drives me fn nuts.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

hdavis said:


> I work because not working drives me fn nuts.


Find a hobby to get a pleasure from and you didn't found it, only means you not ready to retire :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

When I'm on my death bed, I'm pretty sure I won't be saying "I wish I built just one more deck". 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

greg24k said:


> I had a few very good friends much older than me who worked as much as they could and by the time they finally decided to put an end to it, in a year or so they reached the end and never got to enjoy.
> 
> I have been a frequent traveler to Italy, Spain, etc and the difference between Europe and here people work to enjoy life, we work to keep up with the bills.


This is exactly where I am. My wife and I have started traveling a lot in recent years, and my favorite saying is I am not going to hit the end of the road with a wish list and no health or money to go. 

One of my uncles said it was a shame that when someone was young, full of piss and vinegar and energy, they didn't have the ability to travel...and when you got old and had the money, you wanted to stay home because you didn't have the energy. 

We are going to Europe in June. I can't wait. Alaska in September....and I can't wait.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Joasis said:


> This is exactly where I am. My wife and I have started traveling a lot in recent years, and my favorite saying is I am not going to hit the end of the road with a wish list and no health or money to go.
> 
> One of my uncles said it was a shame that when someone was young, full of piss and vinegar and energy, they didn't have the ability to travel...and when you got old and had the money, you wanted to stay home because you didn't have the energy.
> 
> We are going to Europe in June. I can't wait. Alaska in September....and I can't wait.


Couldn't agree with you more. I hope you have a nice trip to Europe, you will have a wonderful time.:thumbsup:

Alaska is in my plans, my wife and a few friends of ours were discussing this just over Easter dinner, I heard from so many people nothing but good things, so it's in the plans for next year.

When you get back let me know how was your trip... and by the way where in Europe?


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Try turning the damn phone off...the wife might be unhappy, but no one can call you for work. 

Get a dog, and go into the mountains to fish. The Wallowa's are my happy place!

Edit: Why not donate your time to a cause of your choosing? 

One thing that always stood out to me as a teenager was a locals combine caught on fire. On a Sunday, our only day off during harvest, a bunch of us went over with 8 trucks and 5 combines and completed his harvest for zero cost, saving his crops. Good hard working people sometimes need a helping hand. I still often volunteer to help where needed.


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

I think part of the reason I will have a hard time retiring is that I think I already have a heathy work play mix, last year 6 1/2 weeks traveling, this year should be about the same, a week fishing in Alaska, a week on a lake with the family, 4 days of tropical fishing mid winter, 10 days on a mission trip, a couple camping trips, and some localish overnight fishing trips and the last week of the year off

And I enjoy my work


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

greg24k said:


> Find a hobby to get a pleasure from and you didn't found it, only means you not ready to retire :laughing:


I'm all about completing projects. A hobby only interests me in that way.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

One of the big problems I ran into is everybody you know knows what you can do, and since you're retired, you don't have anything to do. You can see where this is going...

My advice is to get rid of everything that would be a tipoff of what you used to do, move far enough away that nobody knows you worked construction, and tell everyone you used to be a stunt double in adult films.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm close! Then we are packing up and moving to another state. Not exactly sure where, but it's going to happen. I'm 54. Can't wait. I think.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Well I know you won't be coming to Connecticut.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Windycity said:


> My dad is 78 years old and tried retiring several times...couldn’t do it. Even tried joining the morning retirees coffee hour at McDonald’s...hated it
> 
> To this day, every day he enjoys coming to the job and even though he cant physically do anything he will sit in the truck, make a material run or go grab us coffee/lunch..
> 
> ...


My Dad laid brick with me til he was 76, then the last 2 years, he would come out and bring us a biscuit at break time, no matter where we were working and set with us a while.

Even today, if I hear a truck coming up the road around 9, I will look up to see if its Dad.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Well I know you won't be coming to Connecticut.




Oh hale no!!!!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## daffysplumbing (Oct 16, 2017)

Regardless, of how much you love work I think everyone should have a bucket list that contains a passion for something that person likes and wants to do. The bucket list could be to jog around the U. S. like Forrest Gump, ride a bicycle around the world, golf your heart out like you never could, or go on a fishing trip worth dying for. Then, that person can still work until he drops dead on the job. It seems like a waste of precious time on this earth to only say you will work to die because you enjoy working. 

I love to work. I decided to retire 30 years ago and promised to quit every year since and I will die working. But, while working I still take a little time off to make sure that I am getting enjoyment for the work I do.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

greg24k said:


> Couldn't agree with you more. I hope you have a nice trip to Europe, you will have a wonderful time.:thumbsup:
> 
> Alaska is in my plans, my wife and a few friends of ours were discussing this just over Easter dinner, I heard from so many people nothing but good things, so it's in the plans for next year.
> 
> When you get back let me know how was your trip... and by the way where in Europe?


We met a few other couples on the Panama Cruise that we got to know well, and one of them booked a river cruise down the Danube, leaving Nuremberg and ending in Budapest....pricey, but why not? We booked when we read about it and decided it may be fun.

Then the same couple plus one and us are going on the Carnival Legend in September to Alaska. 8 days up the coast and back, and Glacier Bay.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

I bought a farm. No more going into the office or to jobsites, or worrying about clients and employees anymore. Have a lot of land with more projects than I'll ever get finished and several tractors and lots of tools / toys to play around with. Can work a 16 hour day if I want, or only 4 if that's all I feel like doing. Can also hook up the boat and go fishing for a few days and the work will be there when I get back. 

I've always maintained my hobbies. Even while working long hours, always took some vacations to do the things I enjoy such as hunting and fishing. Have seen some that did nothing but work. Pretty sad when your career is over and you don't have any other interests or no way to entertain yourself.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I have to say I have slowed down my work. Don't see retiring anytime soon. But also if I want to take time off to go somewhere and do things , just make my jobs fit around it. I enjoy doing what I do and am glad my health is still good.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Fishindude said:


> I bought a farm. No more going into the office or to jobsites, or worrying about clients and employees anymore. Have a lot of land with more projects than I'll ever get finished and several tractors and lots of tools / toys to play around with. Can work a 16 hour day if I want, or only 4 if that's all I feel like doing. Can also hook up the boat and go fishing for a few days and the work will be there when I get back.
> 
> I've always maintained my hobbies. Even while working long hours, always took some vacations to do the things I enjoy such as hunting and fishing. Have seen some that did nothing but work. Pretty sad when your career is over and you don't have any other interests or no way to entertain yourself.


Hmmm...farming is the hardest work I have ever done in my life! 

Just owning a lot of land is stressful enough, dealing with trespassers, fires, employees, taxes, and everything else.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Fishindude said:


> I bought a farm. No more going into the office or to jobsites, or worrying about clients and employees anymore. Have a lot of land with more projects than I'll ever get finished and several tractors and lots of tools / toys to play around with. Can work a 16 hour day if I want, or only 4 if that's all I feel like doing. Can also hook up the boat and go fishing for a few days and the work will be there when I get back.
> 
> I've always maintained my hobbies. Even while working long hours, always took some vacations to do the things I enjoy such as hunting and fishing. Have seen some that did nothing but work. Pretty sad when your career is over and you don't have any other interests or no way to entertain yourself.



That's a full time job just keeping it up.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

hdavis said:


> That's a full time job just keeping it up.


Not really. 
Much of it is wooded and in CRP programs and the tillable ground is cash rented to a farmer. I keep up all of the wooded and CRP ground, lots of mowing, trimming trees, keeping trails open, fixing drainage issues, etc. It's fun to get the equipment out and play around, and still leaves plenty of time to goof off.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

My wife retired last year from teaching, and took 6 months volunteering at the state parks. Not a bad gig, we had considered doing it FT, but decided it required too much time.

Since then, she has started taking piano lessons, joined a once a week hiking group, got more involved at church, and substitute teaches maybe half a dozen days a month. She keeps busy. 

Not sure what retirement looks like for me, but training my lead to take on more responsibility to allow me more time off.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

TxElectrician said:


> and substitute teaches maybe half a dozen days a week. She keeps busy.


Half a dozen days a week? Saturday school? :laughing: Just kidding you.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Joasis said:


> Half a dozen days a week? Saturday school? :laughing: Just kidding you.


Shes a busy woman! Month, I meant month.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Take up landscaping.


----------



## RickP (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm almost 50 and don't see myself retiring anytime soon, if not ever. Not because I don't want to, but a bad marriage left me financially devasted a few years ago and I had to start over from square one. Actually, further then square one since I had debt. If money wasn't an object, I could retire tomorrow and be very content. I have a long list of things I would do while retired.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

RickP said:


> I'm almost 50 and don't see myself retiring anytime soon, if not ever. Not because I don't want to, but a bad marriage left me financially devasted a few years ago and I had to start over from square one. Actually, further then square one since I had debt. If money wasn't an object, I could retire tomorrow and be very content. I have a long list of things I would do while retired.


join the club.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Fishindude said:


> Not really.
> Much of it is wooded and in CRP programs and the tillable ground is cash rented to a farmer. I keep up all of the wooded and CRP ground, lots of mowing, trimming trees, keeping trails open, fixing drainage issues, etc. It's fun to get the equipment out and play around, and still leaves plenty of time to goof off.


Curious what you do for the forest land?? Are you a tree farmer aka logging operation?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

RickP said:


> I'm almost 50 and don't see myself retiring anytime soon, if not ever. Not because I don't want to, but a bad marriage left me financially devasted a few years ago and I had to start over from square one. Actually, further then square one since I had debt. If money wasn't an object, I could retire tomorrow and be very content. I have a long list of things I would do while retired.


Look for a gig that puts you on top financially. 

Several years ago, I bought 70 acres and subdivided it out. That money is in the bank today, ready for the next venture. I did it on spec money. 

If I were working for someone else, I would have to rely on saving. And that wasn't going to pay for cruises or awesome vacations. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Make deliveries for Menards. Those guys send their wives and children on three week European vacation/cruises, drive brand new 4x4 Silverados for pleasure and I think the one told me last year that he bought his oldest son a house.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> Make deliveries for Menards. Those guys send their wives and children on three week European vacation/cruises, drive brand new 4x4 Silverados for pleasure and I think the one told me last year that he bought his oldest son a house.


Wtf?? A delivery driver?


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Peter_C said:


> Curious what you do for the forest land?? Are you a tree farmer aka logging operation?


I've just done a couple selective timber harvests. Hire an independent forester to mark trees and estimate board footage, identify species, etc. then put it out to bid to logging companies. Highest bidder comes in and harvests the timber. You can cut timber out of a decent midwest hardwood forest every 15-20 years and get an nice little windfall $$.

About all I do personally to maintain is control the invasive species, select kill competing trees to let the more valuable ones grow, remove grape vines, etc.


----------

